# Good Self Defence Video ** WARNING - SENSITIVE ADS MAY APPEAR IN LINK **



## DeLamar.J (May 15, 2006)

Funny too  

http://www.dailysixer.com/basrutten.shtml


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2006)

Funny, brutal and very informative!


----------



## Cruentus (May 17, 2006)

Dude. thats awesome. Bas Ruttan is one of my favorites. He's pretty anamated and funny, but there were also a lot of good and important skill sets included there. This guys definatily understands fighting on and off the mats, very nice! 

Paul Janulis


----------



## RoninPimp (May 17, 2006)

Bas definately knows his stuff!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 17, 2006)

Nice!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2006)

Simple, brutal, effective, with no nonsense. This is what martial arts should be all about!


----------



## swiftpete (May 20, 2006)

Boom! Wham! Bang! They're the sort of sounds i make when I train too! i try not but i can't help it sometimes. Very funny film. 
Best line:
"I'm sorry sir, but I'm going to break your leg."


----------



## Makalakumu (May 20, 2006)

I love the sound effects too.  Those appear in cartoon bubbles that surround me whenever I fight...

I've seen this video before.  Some people were making fun of Bas's sound effects and his technique and all I could think was...you can tell this is the ****ing internet.  No one would ever say that to this man's face!

Seriously, though, this is good stuff.  No messing around.


----------



## Flatlander (May 20, 2006)

That was awesome.  'Stab his liver, stab his liver'.  :lol2:  Very good stuff in there.  Thanks James!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 21, 2006)

Awesome, nice job finding that.


----------



## green meanie (May 21, 2006)

Hehe. Nice! Thanks for that.


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

He is such a great guy.
very gentle man!
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2006)

Bang! Bing Bing, Boom, BAM! 

Loved watching him... thanks for sharing. 

His philosophy of street/bar fighting is right on.


----------



## ginshun (May 22, 2006)

That video is sweet. No messin' around, thats what I like.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 23, 2006)

Awesome vid!!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 12, 2006)

Bas Rules!!!  :d


----------



## Gemini (Jun 12, 2006)

Definately enjoyed that. We use many of the same moves in TKD, but I certainly learned a few new ones too. Thanks!


----------



## KOROHO (Jun 24, 2006)

excellent!

One of my Jujutsu teachers was raving about Bas once when I went to visit him.  He's a 9th Dan.  So I fgured Bas is someone to look into.
This is the first I have seen of him and I am impressed.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 25, 2006)

Pretty cool video


----------



## still learning (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello, I really enjoy watching this video...learn a few things too....Aloha


----------



## Dark (Jun 25, 2006)

That video rocked, I didn't learn any new techniques but it was just fun to watch.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 27, 2006)

Amusing presentation, but sorry....technically not impressed.  Amateur street fighting skills, boxing type punches, and unrefined self defense techniques.  Hard core, but not top notch.  Many techniques executed poorly, and improperly.  Would work against most bar room brawlers, but did not resemble any degree of advanced "Martial Art" skills, in my opinion.

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## ginshun (Jun 27, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> Amusing presentation, but sorry....technically not impressed. Amateur street fighting skills, boxing type punches, and unrefined self defense techniques. Hard core, but not top notch. Many techniques executed poorly, and improperly. Would work against most bar room brawlers, but did not resemble any degree of advanced "Martial Art" skills, in my opinion.
> 
> CM D. J. Eisenhart



See Upnorthkyoso's post, I think it says things pretty well.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 28, 2006)

ginshun said:
			
		

> See Upnorthkyoso's post, I think it says things pretty well.


 
If you are referring to this comment:


			
				upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Some people were making fun of Bas's sound effects and his technique...[edit].... No one would ever say that to this man's face!.


 
I disagree.  I respect upnorthkyosa's opinion on this, as well as others, but I believe in being honest about my assessment, and I would tell this gentleman directly, face-to-face.  He has apparently had many years of bar room brawl experience, and seems to have tested, with trial and error, his own method of training on a mat with his buddies.  If it works for him in the street, fine.

However, as a comparison to refined Martial Art skills, and correctly executed techniques, I saw little evidence of such, and room for improvement on many things.  He seems like a nice guy, and probably has much success with his brute force and hostile approach, but if he has had any extensive, high skill level, Martial Art training, he did not display it in this video segment.

No disrespect intended, just my honest opinion.

Last Fearner


----------

